# Immigration consultant



## mbprajapati (Apr 21, 2013)

Folks

Can anyone suggest consultant in India, for Canada PR visa?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

mbprajapati said:


> Folks
> 
> Can anyone suggest consultant in India, for Canada PR visa?


Make sure you only use a consultant registered with ICCRC or your application will be refused due to the unauthorized representative issue. Search the ICCRC site directly for a government approved consultant.


----------



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

*Immigration consultants*

Re applying for any Canadian visa - I strongly advise not to deal with company called 'City Visas'. This is not a reputable company at all. I discovered there are numerous complaints about them. This was after I had paid them deposit, which I was extremely lucky to get refunded only when my bank investigated.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Mountains 7, another thing to keep in mind when hiring an immigration representative is that you cannot appoint a company as your paid advisor. You can only appoint a specific person who is registered with ICCRC.

So to stay safe, before paying any money, it is good to have the name of the person who will be specifically responsible for your case (name would be mentioned in contract with registration number that you can verify). Ignore the fancy job titles and look them up before paying to make sure they are licensed.

Yes, ICCRC members may use individuals to recruit clients, but these people must be registered with ICCRC as well as "agents" and are under the ICCRC member's supervision. Agents may not, under any circumstance for a fee, provide immigration advice. 

So while an agent/clerk may ask questions to you to gather information for your application, all of your questions should be answered only by the registered ICCRC member listed on your contract.

So deal with licensed members only, and if there ever is an issue that cannot be resolved with your representative, you can call the regulator (ICCRC) in Canada and they will investigate for you. When they contact the licensed person you hired, they'll respond so quick you won't believe it. Losing their license potentially means losing their job, house, everything.

In short, if an immigration consulting company has one (or none) licensed ICCRC members per four or more staff, something is very wrong.

This is a very serious issue and Immigration Canada has run TV warnings in many countries outside of Canada to warn against "Ghost Consultants". As of recently and inside Canada, ghost immigration consulting is punishable with jail time and huge penalties to combat the problem.


----------

